

YouTube Displaying video in 3D - RuchitGarg
http://blog.siliconverse.com/2012/01/18/youtube-displaying-3d-video/

======
cturhan
welcome to internet. It's available since mid 2009.

~~~
RuchitGarg
available on YouTube videos since 2009? Never seen them before. I am a regular
youtube user.

